

Ask HN: I got Raspberry Pi. Now what can I do with it? - 3am_hackernews

My Raspberry Pi arrived yesterday. I tested out the Raspbian and Archlinux on it and it's pretty cool. So what all can/should I do with it now?
======
DevAccount
There's a new book by Pragmatic (I personally like many of their books), it
might be helpful.

<http://pragprog.com/book/msraspi/raspberry-pi> "Raspberry Pi: A Quick-Start
Guide gives you everything you need to get the Raspberry Pi up and running and
doing cool stuff." - their website.

------
cmer
I'll use mine to display stats and metrics on a tv in the office, but that's
pretty boring.

Probably the most cost-effective way to do so however.

------
marssaxman
I've been wondering the same thing. Best idea so far is to run a buildbot on
it, but that seems like a waste of its abilities.

